# 11-8 report



## little anth (Nov 8, 2007)

fished for about an hour at a local pond. caught one about a lb on an evolution jig. he hammered it. the fish was freezing and so was the water[/img]


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 8, 2007)

I went out today as well - not really that cold in the afternoon. Good job on the bass and way to stay hardcore!


----------



## little anth (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks it was nice out but the water was soooo cold.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 8, 2007)

Here it is:


----------



## little anth (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks esquired :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice catch!


Woo-hoo! 100th post.................do I get a title like esquired, lol :lol:


----------



## shizzy (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice cold water bass. Thanks for the report and pic.


----------



## whj812 (Nov 8, 2007)

Good job man!!!

I hope I have a little luck this Saturday! Im going out to chase some smallies, I hear that they are hitting pretty good now that the water is in the low 60's here.


----------



## little anth (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks the smallies here are hittin jerkbaits. good luck and let us know how you do


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice job little anth, Was the jig naked or did you use a trailer too?


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 9, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> Nice catch!
> 
> 
> Woo-hoo! 100th post.................do I get a title like esquired, lol :lol:



Tiltles are givin after 200 posts............ Im still waiting on mine


----------



## little anth (Nov 9, 2007)

it had a matching dark blue twin tailed grub trailer


----------



## little anth (Nov 9, 2007)

actually it was purple black flake my bad


----------



## jawz13 (Nov 14, 2007)

hey nice fish i was there lol took the pic


----------

